# Game 17: Official Rockets @ Mavs GAME THREAD. 12/2. 7:00 CST.



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

*12/02 [email protected] Game Thread*








*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks
December 2, 2004
7:30pm CST, FSN, TNT *

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Juwan Howard/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Bob Sura 





































Erick Dampier/Dirk Nowitzki/Josh Howard/Marquis Daniels/Devin Harris 

There you go -MB


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

i think the Rockets could squeak out victory here. This could be one of those games where they finally get down to business, take an emotional victory, and cruise towards 6 or 8 wins in a row, and back into contention. they definitely have the talent. they just need to get organized and they need some inspiration.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:wave: Mavericks game thread


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, this board has really gone dead :dead: 

Anyway, my prediction

Mavs: 106
Rockets: 95

We have played like crap the past couple of games and I don't expect much to change, especially against an offense like Dallas

I think McGrady has a breakout game though


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Charlie Ward and now Tyronn Lue are on the injured list.

Bob Sura and Juwan Howard will start tonight... I'll try to get a game thread up in a minute.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank god they finally put Juwan in as a starter


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Shoudlnt it of started yet?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

It's starting now. Ewww, look at those Dallas unis.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

McGrady needs to do a lot more of what he just did.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> It's starting now. Ewww, look at those Dallas unis.


Blue and Green? Gray?

Which ones?

EDIT: Is it these


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Blue and Green? Gray?
> ...


Blue and geeen.

It's on TNT btw.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Blue and geeen.
> ...


I'm in Australia


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Gumby has given Yao the green light to shoot at will... but shooting when he is triple teamed?


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

mcgrady being his true self. 13 pts 5/6 shooting


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Gumby has given Yao the green light to shoot at will... but shooting when he is triple teamed?


That makes me happy  

I trust Yao's b-ball instincts, he knows what to do with the ball if he gets it. 

pleeeeease win Houston....


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

13 x 4=52...

13 a qtr for T-mac would be nice. 

25-24...start of the 2nd.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Blue and Green? Gray?
> ...


yes, those are the ones


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

6:45 DAL - D. Nowitzki defensive rebound 
6:47 HOU - Y. Ming misses an 11-foot jumper from the right wing 
7:03 DAL - D. Nowitzki hits the second free throw 
7:03 HOU - A. Barrett enters game for B. Sura 
7:03 DAL - D. Nowitzki hits the first free throw 
7:03 HOU - Personal foul on B. Sura 
7:03 DAL - D. Nowitzki steals the ball from B. Sura 
7:15 HOU - T. McGrady defensive rebound 
7:16 DAL - D. Nowitzki misses a 16-foot jumper from the right wing 

Is Dirk Nowitski the only player on the Mavs??

39-31 Dallas, we need to get them into foul trouble...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

McGrady needs to start getting to the basket more like he was earlier


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

oh o!! MCgrady is in his unseflish mode!!! Dang!!! MCgrady your the only guy who can score!!!!!! Shoot the ball!!!


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

mcgrady on FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

AGAIN!!! HOLY CRAP!!! MY Freakin GOD!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Wow, this board has really gone dead :dead:
> 
> Anyway, my prediction
> ...


:king:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Doesent it figure that Terry just had to make a last second 3. This kind of stuff always happens to us to put us in a bigger hole


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:48.9 DAL - D. Nowitzki misses a 17-foot jumper from the left wing 
1:10 HOU - S. Padgett makes shot. Assist: C. Weatherspoon 
1:17 HOU - T. McGrady offensive rebound 
1:20 HOU - J. Jackson misses a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner 
1:29 DAL - D. Nowitzki offensive rebound 
1:29 DAL - Tip in by D. Nowitzki 
1:31 DAL - D. Nowitzki misses a 6-foot jumper in the lane 

Dirk Nowitski = Dallas Mavericks, literally

No one should shoot 3s unless their name is Tracy McGrady and maybe Andre Barrett... (*cough* no Jim Jackson *cough*)


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

lol, yeah, Dirk has 22/9/1

He is the only guy shooting the ball for them


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady!!!

Yao has had a terrible first half, missing shots he normally hits and playing poor defense.

Barrett is doing what Sura was expected to do, pushing the ball up the court and hustling for loose balls.

If only we had someone who could guard Dirk... :dead:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I was very happy to hear that Van Gundy gave McGrady the greenlight to shoot as much as he wants and not to be worried about any disapprovable from Gundy, that should make McGrady feel alot more confident

And maybe it's the new beard also :yes:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I love having Barrett out there, he and McGrady seem to have great chemistry already, and he is speedy

Sura isnt doing as good as I thought he would, hopefully he can atleast step it up some


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Gumby sending a message to Yao, leaves him in the game with 4 fouls.

Once again Yao is getting called for next to nothing.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We should put something in JJ's shoes so that when he tries to spot up at the 3pt line he gets shocked or something...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> We should put something in JJ's shoes so that when he tries to spot up at the 3pt line he gets shocked or something...


:laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm so damn tired of this team, now they are starting to play like they have the past 4 games

I'm getting a major headache just watching this game


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> If only we had someone who could guard Dirk... :dead:


So do the other 28 other teams


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

why is Yao missing so many lay-ups?? what's going on??


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> We should put something in JJ's shoes so that when he tries to spot up at the 3pt line he gets shocked or something...


Speaking of which, why is he running the point? Is JVG afraid Sura is going to get the ball past the timeline too quickly?

F man, give the ball to Biceps Bob and let him make something happen. At least he'll get dribble penetration, which nobody else ever tries to do.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

"Jim Jackson is on fire!" 

Where did Marv get that from...

Even when Mo Taylor takes it strong to the hoop, he still is the softest PF in the league.

Somebody besides McGrady is going to have to step it up down the stretch.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

If anyone BUT McGrady shoots the ball at all the rest of the game, I will seriously hurt myself :dead:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

As much as I love TMac going berserk, it's not going to happen every game. If the Rockets can pull this one off it will be a huge win, but the heat will still remain on JVG.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

No call on the travel by Dirk.


Yao Ming called for another bull**** foul, he has fouled out of the game. Huge effort by him on the boards, but other than that a poor performance.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

This is the Rockets game to win right here. Game tied, we got the ball....give it to TMac


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Can someone say OT? 
93-93 last shot


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

McGrady doubled heavily, passed it to Sura, sura couldent get the long 3

OT


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I say Houston's best shot at winning the game would be right here, or else they will really miss Yao in OT.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks like the game will go into OT.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah damn it.. 
Gonna be tough now.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

We lost


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I just got up in the morning.Yao was fouled out?oh,his rebs is not so bad though.

I heard this game is aired in Vancouver,why is Yao Mania following the box score again?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nowitzki with two quick field goals. 
Houston losing by 4.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

48 points so far for Dirk, a new league high for this season.
Unbelievable.
Hopefully T-Mac can catch up to him, but I'm not so optimistic.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Dirk will have his first 50 pts game:dead: i don't think we can win now


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Of all the freaking games for McGrady to go nuts, the opposing player just happens to score 50

We will never win another damn game


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

DirkDirkDirkDirkDirk,he is doing whatever he likes.10-0 in 2 mins.:dead:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Houston needs to score now to have any chance of winning this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Game over.
Unbelievable performance by T-Mac.
Even a more unbelievable performance by Dirk. 

Good show


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

This was one of the best games we have played this season, we just happened to catch Dallas on a bad night

It just seems as if every game we do well in, the opposing team does that much better


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

over.:sour: we lost again


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

T-Mac made 19 field goals tonight, do you guys think that this is a sign of things to come? Is he actually going to start to play some basketball now?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> This was one of the best games we have played this season, we just happened to catch Dallas on a bad night
> 
> It just seems as if every game we do well in, the opposing team does that much better


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This was the Dirk and Tmac show. Maybe this will turnaround the Rockets. But this was a pretty good game.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> T-Mac made 19 field goals tonight, do you guys think that this is a sign of things to come? Is he actually going to start to play some basketball now?


Well you heard them say that Van Gundy told McGrady to be more aggressive and take as many shots as he needs to. I think that made McGrady feel alot more comfortable and now he is playing like he was in his early Orlando days while getting other great numbers like 9 rebounds and 9 assists

45/9/9 is a hell of a game


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Also I think McGrady needs to keep the Beard, maybe it's a sign of good luck


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Also I think McGrady needs to keep the Beard, maybe it's a sign of good luck


so do Yao Ming.everytime he kept his beard for some purpose,it works:he kept the beard for the CBA championship,he got it.he kept the beard for the championship for Asian Championships,it worked again.he kept the beard for Team China can make to the quarterfinals in Olympics months ago,it even worked!so i guess he need swear he won't shave his beard until Rockets have 5 wins in a row. :grinning:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

The whole team should grow beards!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> I just got up in the morning.Yao was fouled out?oh,his rebs is not so bad though.
> 
> I heard this game is aired in Vancouver,why is Yao Mania following the box score again?


oh crap was it??? :upset: 

It's ok, while I missed an awesome performance by T-Mac and Dirk, I would not have enjoyed watching Yao suck and the Rockets losing....


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Doesent Vancouver have TNT?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Doesent Vancouver have TNT?


no, but our sports channels covers some of their games

the only direct US games we get are from ABC


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Houston did not have a good game, TMAC had a good game


----------

